# yardımlaşma-solidarity



## akilkupoglu

How can we translate yardımlaşma into english? Is solidarity ok?


----------



## dawar

"solidarity" çok iyi. "fraternity" de olabilir


----------



## Volcano

*solidarity is ok*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

What is the context?


----------



## akilkupoglu

.The context is "....mensupları arasında sosyal dayanışmayı sağlayarak ...."
 
My translation is "by assuring social solidarity among the personnel"
 
I hope that is fine!


----------



## Volcano

akilkupoglu said:


> .The context is "....mensupları arasında sosyal dayanışmayı sağlayarak ...."
> 
> My translation is "by assuring social solidarity among the personnel"
> 
> I hope that is fine!



*I would translate so too*.


----------



## tristero

I think a more accurate translation for "yardimlasma" would be "mutual aid" or "mutual assistance". "Dayanisma" is "solidarity".


----------



## akilkupoglu

yardımlaşma-mutual assistance
dayanışma-solidarity

seems perfect! thank you all!


----------

